# C-sec possible cause of secondary infertility



## Kep11 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'd like to ask the ladies out there experiencing secondary infertility if they'd considered the cause to be a c-section delivery in previous births? My husband and I conceived naturally after only 4 months of trying in 2012, yet we're currently going through a first cycle of Ivf to conceive #2 after nearly 2 years of no BFPs at all. My AMH level is a bit below average and my age is also against me but I've responded pretty well to the meds and the nursing staff and embryologist reports so far have all been really positive (6 eggs at EC on 8/4, all 5 mature ones fertilised and are cleaving well.) One of the nurses mentioned that c-sections can cause secondary infertility as the scarring can be "sticky" which can affect the Fallopian tubes. Really hope I'm not jinxing my cycle as we've still got a long way to go, but as the signs are good so far I'm beginning to wonder if she may be right!


----------



## lemongrass (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi kep, best of luck to you for this cycle but if it's negative you can have a procedure (which my clinic called a 3D SIS) to check for intra-uterine adhesions caused by c-section.  These can then be treated via a hysteroscopy and re-section.  I believe the adhesions can potentially impede successful implantation.


----------



## Kep11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info lemongrass, that's really good to know. The clinic in at didn't seem that bothered about investigating why - their approach is that if u need ivf then no point wasting time on investigating but if the adhesions can impact on implantation I'd be interested in pursuing it. 

How long did it take? Time is not on my side so I wouldn't want to get sidetracked if u see what I mean?


----------



## lemongrass (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi Kep, it doesn't take long at all.  In my case there was a slight delay of a few weeks because I was on holiday and then the consultant/surgeon who I'd been recommended to see was away, but as long as whoever you have identified doesn't have a long waiting list there should be no delay.  You might just have to wait for the right time in your cycle (and I now can't remember quite when that was - might just have been any time as long as you're not on your period.)

I was only in hospital for a morning and up and about at home that afternoon


----------



## lemongrass (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi all,

Yes, a saline scan is what I had (a 3D SIS is Saline infusion sonohysterography (SIS))

xx


----------



## Kep11 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for the info ladies! Good luck to you mylittlepink for this summer and big congrats to you lemongrass!!


----------

